# NASA Mission a Success!



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2022)

The mission to knock the asteroid Dimorphos off its trajectory worked!  Changed its orbit by 32 minutes.  For the first time humans have made an impact in deep space.  It is so exciting to me that the people of earth have done this.  Congratulations to humanity!
https://go.nasa.gov/3g2C5kp


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 11, 2022)

Good job I think.


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 11, 2022)

Nice to know this was successful.


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2022)

Incredible, when you think of all that was involved.


----------



## SeniorBen (Oct 11, 2022)

I guess I was wrong about the spacecraft not having enough mass to have an effect on the asteroid's trajectory. Congratulations, NASA and all the contractors involved! They needed one for the win column.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 11, 2022)

This is SO WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Devi (Oct 12, 2022)

I love that they tried this — and even more that it was successful!


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 15, 2022)

Very good news.
What I do not quite understand is that the orbit time was reduced by 32 minutes.
To achieve that, it means that the asteroid was pushed a little further away from Didymos, thus taking longer to orbit?
Or the speed was slowed down due to being hit head on?
Such a small object as the DART spacecraft slowing it down seems incredible.
It has been stated that the asteroid trajectory _was changed. *Trajectory* - course, path, line, bearing, direction._
I think we still need more information from NASA observations.


----------

